# Which saltwater spinner do you recommend?



## Lead Poison (May 31, 2009)

Which of these spinners do you recommend for snook and redfish?


----------



## Limitless (May 31, 2009)

The choices you provide are good reels made by foreign companies; but, you left out the old workhorse, dependable PENN.  We've all used them for years with good service and a model for every need.  I just got a new Sargus at the Atlanta CCA a couple weeks ago and love it.  Smooth action and solid steady drag.  I'm fishing it tomorrow at the towers south of Carrabelle for snapper.


----------



## ltmedic (May 31, 2009)

What is the Atlanta CCA?


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 31, 2009)

Limitless said:


> The choices you provide are good reels made by foreign companies; but, you left out the old workhorse, dependable PENN.  We've all used them for years with good service and a model for every need.  I just got a new Sargus at the Atlanta CCA a couple weeks ago and love it.  Smooth action and solid steady drag.  I'm fishing it tomorrow at the towers south of Carrabelle for snapper.



Penn is a foreign made reel also, The International is the only Penn US made reel.  The rest of them are that good China Quality stuff.


----------



## WaltL1 (May 31, 2009)

I have a Quantam Boca that Ive been very happy with. Also have some older Penns that, like said above, have been workhorses over the years.


----------



## Ruger GSP (May 31, 2009)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Penn is a foreign made reel also, The International is the only Penn US made reel.  The rest of them are that good China Quality stuff.



I had a hard time believing this, so I checked it out myself.
In 2007 Penn was sold to a chineese manufacture. I think it is just their reels that are manufactured in china though. I have to say, I have never had a problem with a penn. Except!! my most recent inshore trip. I had a new rod that had only been wet one time before this, that just snapped in half. I contacted penn, and have to say it was nice speaking to an English speaking American customer service rep. They replaced the rod, for free, and even paid for the shipping. I did have to send the broken rod back, and it went to the rod manufacturing plant in Iowa or someplace like that.

Edit: I take that back, I just looked at the bottom of the new rod I have and it also says it was made in China. I guess that explains why the last one broke.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 31, 2009)

Ruger GSP said:


> I had a hard time believing this, so I checked it out myself.
> In 2007 Penn was sold to a chineese manufacture. I think it is just their reels that are manufactured in china though. I have to say, I have never had a problem with a penn. Except!! my most recent inshore trip. I had a new rod that had only been wet one time before this, that just snapped in half. I contacted penn, and have to say it was nice speaking to an English speaking American customer service rep. They replaced the rod, for free, and even paid for the shipping. I did have to send the broken rod back, and it went to the rod manufacturing plant in Iowa or someplace like that.
> 
> Edit: I take that back, I just looked at the bottom of the new rod I have and it also says it was made in China. I guess that explains why the last one broke.



When I bought my boat in Late 2007 I had to make a decesion on what kinda gear to buy.  I was assuming I would go with Penn since they have been around for a while and its hard to find complaints about them.  After talking to lots of tackle shops including Bass Pro they all said the same thing go with Shimano and stay away from the Penns.  
I am not saying they are not good as I do have a few older SSM series reels and they work very well.  But I did go with Shimano all the way with the exception of 1 International I got on craigs list for a great price.


----------



## Ruger GSP (May 31, 2009)

except for the price difference, I would have done the same. However, I have not found many employees at bass pro, that I would ask for an opinion.  I will say though from what I mentioned earlier, and it may just be my 1 experience, but penns co service is awsome. Ive never used the shamano brand, but from what I hear you may never need their customer service.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 31, 2009)

I'm glad you had good customer service @ I agree 100% about the bass pro employees thats why I took in the Tackle stores and captains opinions a lot more


----------



## Doyle (May 31, 2009)

I've gotten to where I won't buy anything but Okuma Epixors.  I haven't worn one out yet and they are very affordable.   The only trouble I ever had was a broken spool.  I called the warranty line and they sent me a new spool without question.


----------



## RugerHog (May 31, 2009)

The AVETS are genuine American made and the top of the line reels made today. I am not sure if they make spinners, but their conventional reels are great, and have unbelieveable drags compared to Penn or Shimano.


It seems that no matter the name brand or how much you pay for it, all the rest of the spinners are going to be chinese junk. I don't know of any rods made in the USA. All Chinese rods.


----------



## Lead Poison (May 31, 2009)

Limitless said:


> The choices you provide are good reels made by foreign companies; but, you left out the old workhorse, dependable PENN.  We've all used them for years with good service and a model for every need.  I just got a new Sargus at the Atlanta CCA a couple weeks ago and love it.  Smooth action and solid steady drag.  I'm fishing it tomorrow at the towers south of Carrabelle for snapper.



I checked the ratings for this spinner and they are HIGHLY rated by the people who use them. I'am very impressed by the numerous comments about the Penn Sargus.

Keep the comments coming and thank you to everyone sharing their input.


----------



## germag (May 31, 2009)

I use Shimano, but none of the ones listed in the poll for reds, snook, speckled trout, etc. I use mostly Shimano Stradics in either a 2500 or 4000 size. I use a Shimano Baitrunner 6500 on a St. Croix surf rod for going after big Black Drum and that sort of thing, or a Shimano Stradic 6000 on a Shimano Teramar 7' Heavy action rod.

Sometimes I use a Shimano Curado 300DHSV on a Shimano Crucial 7' MH if I'm fishing for reds with artificials.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 31, 2009)

Shimano Stradics are very good reels but I prefer some older model Pinnacle's that I have. I have used them for 10 years in the salt and have yet to have a failure.

No matter what you choose..keep them out of the saltwater (no dunking)..keep them clean and lubed and you will have reels that last a lifetime. After EVERY use in salt I also spray them down with Reel Magic.


----------



## germag (May 31, 2009)

Dustin Pate said:


> Shimano Stradics are very good reels but I prefer some older model Pinnacle's that I have. I have used them for 10 years in the salt and have yet to have a failure.
> 
> No matter what you choose..keep them out of the saltwater (no dunking)..keep them clean and lubed and you will have reels that last a lifetime. After EVERY use in salt I also spray them down with Reel Magic.



Yeah, one of the reasons I use the Stradics is the waterproof drag. I always rinse all of my equipment down with fresh water after every day of fishing in saltwater.


----------



## d-a (Jun 1, 2009)

RugerHog said:


> The AVETS are genuine American made and the top of the line reels made today. I am not sure if they make spinners, but their conventional reels are great, and have unbelieveable drags compared to Penn or Shimano.
> 
> 
> It seems that no matter the name brand or how much you pay for it, all the rest of the spinners are going to be chinese junk. I don't know of any rods made in the USA. All Chinese rods.




Avets are not top of the line, there an affordable middle of the road reel. There are other US made reels that rival shimano's durability and I'm not talking about the cheap shimano's, but the ones made in Japan.

There is also plenty of US made rods too, but the consensus here is to buy a cheap rod and reel and get 1-2 years of use out of them and buy another. I tend to pay more initially and have a rod and reel that will last me a lifetime. 

d-a


----------



## d-a (Jun 1, 2009)

Lead Poison said:


> I checked the ratings for this spinner and they are HIGHLY rated by the people who use them. I'am very impressed by the numerous comments about the Penn Sargus.
> 
> Keep the comments coming and thank you to everyone sharing their input.



I have one, and its in pieces(broke). Its the last Penn I will buy.

d-a


----------



## Inshore GA (Jun 1, 2009)

Ihave mostly shimano sahara and symetre and a couple of phulgers. Both brands seem to handle the salt. I am trying out a couple of okumas  and they seem like good smooth reels. No brand will last without proper cleaning. Rinse well with fresh water after use in salt water and oil and lube when needed. I still use a couple of 8yr old shimano solstace reels but I have maintained them well


----------



## Lead Poison (Jun 1, 2009)

Inshore GA said:


> Ihave mostly shimano sahara and symetre and a couple of phulgers. Both brands seem to handle the salt. I am trying out a couple of okumas  and they seem like good smooth reels. No brand will last without proper cleaning. Rinse well with fresh water after use in salt water and oil and lube when needed. I still use a couple of 8yr old shimano solstace reels but I have maintained them well



That sounds like perhaps the best advice of all...excellent point and duly noted!


----------



## jonkayak (Jun 1, 2009)

So far my "Old" (15 years) Diawas have done well as well as my Shimanos. Surprisingly my Okumas are showing no signs of wear, and my Pflugers have lasted less then a year. The Pflugger was a nice real and great rod but it does not like salt at all. I'll go with Shimano and Okuma from here on out.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jun 1, 2009)

d-a said:


> Avets are not top of the line, there an affordable middle of the road reel. There are other US made reels that rival shimano's durability and I'm not talking about the cheap shimano's, but the ones made in Japan.
> 
> There is also plenty of US made rods too, but the consensus here is to buy a cheap rod and reel and get 1-2 years of use out of them and buy another. I tend to pay more initially and have a rod and reel that will last me a lifetime.
> 
> d-a



I have seen a couple of your setups and you do go first class, When we going fishing?


----------



## d-a (Jun 2, 2009)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> I have seen a couple of your setups and you do go first class, When we going fishing?




We need to, I'm stuck in the Keys for another 3 weeks catching phins and snappers. Watched a sailfish free jump this evening but wouldn't take anything i was offering.

d-a


----------



## alphachief (Jun 2, 2009)

I used a Quatam Cabo 30 on a 7'6" medium action GL last week on reds and snook.  Oh yeah, my son landed a 100 lb tarpon on one too!  I'll have my own by the end of the week...I loved the reel.


----------



## PaulD (Jun 3, 2009)

Penn was bought by the same company that owns Zebco over in China.
Penn sold to China
Hummer sold to China
.......

I have several Diawa Sols that I love. I think right now if you go with a Diawa Sol or Advantage, Quantum Cabo of Boca, a Shimano Stratic or a Abu Garcia Soron you'll be happy. There are more good reel on the market right now than ever before.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 3, 2009)

Im sorry but I only use Shimano spinners. Have had them all and the Shimano's are too smooth and last longer than the others.
Penn reels are tough but not near as smooth as the shimano's


----------



## pop-gun elder (Jun 4, 2009)

I have always liked the Shimano's.  Really smooth.  Biggest thing is to wash them when you get home.


----------



## grim (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the shimano baitcasters, the curado in particular, for trout and reds.  The calcutta 200b is also a very nice rig. 

For spinning, the spheros is a true saltwater workhorse for a very reasonable price.  I have had very bad luck with the stradics.  Everyone loves them, but I have had 3, and they have all had issues.  The spheros' cost less and are much more durable.  When it comes down to it, the stradic is a freshwater reel, the spheros is a saltwater reel.  I also have a shimano sustain, that had been great.

Penn spinning reels, much like shimano, cover the entire range from exceptional to garbage.  You get what you pay for.  Their captivas are junk, some of their more expensive stuff is very nice and reliable.


----------



## germag (Jun 4, 2009)

grim said:


> I love the shimano baitcasters, the curado in particular, for trout and reds.  The calcutta 200b is also a very nice rig.
> 
> For spinning, the spheros is a true saltwater workhorse for a very reasonable price.  I have had very bad luck with the stradics.  Everyone loves them, but I have had 3, and they have all had issues.  The spheros' cost less and are much more durable.  When it comes down to it, the stradic is a freshwater reel, the spheros is a saltwater reel.  I also have a shimano sustain, that had been great.
> 
> Penn spinning reels, much like shimano, cover the entire range from exceptional to garbage.  You get what you pay for.  Their captivas are junk, some of their more expensive stuff is very nice and reliable.



Grim,

What kind of problems did you encounter with the Stradics? Was is the Stradic FI or the FH or earlier models?


----------



## grim (Jun 5, 2009)

germag said:


> Grim,
> 
> What kind of problems did you encounter with the Stradics? Was is the Stradic FI or the FH or earlier models?



I have an FI that the bale closes on in the middle of casts.  Probably lost $50 + in spoons and jigs before I quit fishing with it.  I have a couple FHs, both make too much noise, from the time they were new, and one has issues with the drag binding.  I clean all my reels in fresh water after every trip, and maintain them all the same.  The spheros is older, has seen more action, and is still smoother.  The sustain is flawless as well, as are the curados.  It just seems like the stradics cant handle it as well as the others.

I know they are popular, and I love shimano, but I am unimpressed with the stradics.


----------



## germag (Jun 5, 2009)

grim said:


> I have an FI that the bale closes on in the middle of casts.  Probably lost $50 + in spoons and jigs before I quit fishing with it.  I have a couple FHs, both make too much noise, from the time they were new, and one has issues with the drag binding.  I clean all my reels in fresh water after every trip, and maintain them all the same.  The spheros is older, has seen more action, and is still smoother.  The sustain is flawless as well, as are the curados.  It just seems like the stradics cant handle it as well as the others.
> 
> I know they are popular, and I love shimano, but I am unimpressed with the stradics.



Yeah, I didn't like the FH and earlier Stradics because of the noisy gears. I think that Shimano actually changed the gear design for the FI, if I recall correctly. I have some FI Stradics (2500, 4000, 6000) that have (thus far) performed flawlessly for me....I hope they continue to do so. I haven't had any issues with the bail yet, although I did have that problem one time with a cheaper Symmetre 2500. I still have a few of those too. I also have a Spheros (3000) that I'm very impressed with for the price.....I don't see a whole bunch of difference between it and the Stradic. 

I have some Curados and a Citica and a Calais....all of those perform absolutely flawlessly.


----------



## jsbeagle (Jun 11, 2009)

I have used Penn 4500s for years. I also like the Z series Penns. I've bought a couple made in USAs off ebay. I even got a USA made 4400 new in box for $35 a year or two ago! They are easy to repair (the Z models are actually easier). I just wish I could find some ball bearings for cheap.

I still use my first 4500 - probably about 14 years old at this point. That reel has caught countless monster redfish, spanish, trout, flounder, and it has even pulled in some good sized bonita.


----------



## d-a (Jun 12, 2009)

jsbeagle said:


> I have used Penn 4500s for years. I also like the Z series Penns. I've bought a couple made in USAs off ebay. I even got a USA made 4400 new in box for $35 a year or two ago! They are easy to repair (the Z models are actually easier). I just wish I could find some ball bearings for cheap.
> 
> I still use my first 4500 - probably about 14 years old at this point. That reel has caught countless monster redfish, spanish, trout, flounder, and it has even pulled in some good sized bonita.



Have you tried http://www.bocabearings.com/?

d-a


----------



## germag (Jun 12, 2009)

grim said:


> I have an FI that the bale closes on in the middle of casts.  Probably lost $50 + in spoons and jigs before I quit fishing with it.  I have a couple FHs, both make too much noise, from the time they were new, and one has issues with the drag binding.  I clean all my reels in fresh water after every trip, and maintain them all the same.  The spheros is older, has seen more action, and is still smoother.  The sustain is flawless as well, as are the curados.  It just seems like the stradics cant handle it as well as the others.
> 
> I know they are popular, and I love shimano, but I am unimpressed with the stradics.



Grim,

What about the Stella FD? Have you tried one? I'm seriously considering a 2500....but at almost $600 (w/spare spool), it's kind of hard to pull the trigger on a reel I haven't had some experience with.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 12, 2009)

Voted for the Baitrunner,'cause it's the only one in the poll I've used.Penn used to make a good,durable reel,but as was said,they're just more Chinese junk now.

Like also said: It doesn't matter what the brand or cost - if you don't rinse it off when you're through, it ain't gonna last.


----------



## gottabowhunt (Jun 12, 2009)

Diawa BG15 BG20 BG30 best darn reels Ive ever used


----------



## grim (Jun 12, 2009)

germag said:


> Grim,
> 
> What about the Stella FD? Have you tried one? I'm seriously considering a 2500....but at almost $600 (w/spare spool), it's kind of hard to pull the trigger on a reel I haven't had some experience with.



I have no idea about the stellas.  I wont even pick one up in the store.  If they are that good, I simply dont want to know, because I dont want to drop that amount of money on a spinning reel.    I got myself in enough trouble trying out a buddy's gloomis and crucial rods a few years back.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 12, 2009)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Penn is a foreign made reel also, The International is the only Penn US made reel.  The rest of them are that good China Quality stuff.



Wow. I have 15 Penn reels at last count and every one was made in the USA. They are making reels in China now but they used to all be made in USA.

My old greenie 700s 704s 706s 710s 712s and the Z series are still some of the best saltwater reels ever made. I would probably sell my Van Staal before one of my Penns.


----------

